# Otocinclus Breeding Spawning



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, I saw my Otos breeding for the first time today.. .. Can anyone confirm if this is their real egg it will be on the last section of the video. I thought I could find more if i keep looking but I only see 1 its been few hours now since i last saw them do their T breeding.





Otos Breeding



[URL=http://s586.photobucket.com/user/raygen168/media/IMG_2580.jpg.html]




Baby Otos


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice video ... my guess is raising them like Corydoras makes sense ... do you have a fry tank set-up?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

it is real egg , you should pick them up ,and hatch in a container (small container with a heater and small sponge filter) , I was not able to raise the babies to adult ,its was hard to feed them .


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.. They are on a 55 gallon Tank right now. No other fish than Otos, Snails and Shrimps. I'm thinking of leaving it in the tank unless i see more in few days. I think my tank is mature enough to feed babies with bacteria's and no predator in the tank. (Parents won't eat them right?)


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Congrats! Given that stocking and tank size, I'd leave the egg, too! I guess the snails might be a threat to eggs, but you'll soon find that out if true. Do you dose any Excel/glutaraldehyde? If so, you might want to stop for a while, and make sure your biofilms are nice and active for the babies. I'm interested in how this continues to develop...


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

No I don't dose on my tank. I just added powdered spirulina on the tank as I have many baby shrimps on this tank this week. The eggs still looks the same today.. Does anyone know how long egg hatch? I think i read somewhere online its only 4 days. Hopefully I see some kind of change on the egg tomorrow.


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, Just an update.. the egg on the picture didn't survive.. on the 3rd day i caught my adult pumpkin shrimp munching on it. But Today I saw babies on the glass of my tank. Ill update pictures / Video shortly. Have a good day!


----------

